# futurible



## Heiwajin

Hola a tothom!

Una consulta ràpida (espero):
El terme castellà "futurible" existeix en català també? I de no ser així com expressarieu que un fet s'esdevindrà si es donen unes determinades condicions?
Per exemple: el polític xxxxx serà president si el seu partit guanya les eleccions o, en el meu cas, el professor xxxxx serà el meu tutor de tesi, si acabo la fase investigadora.

Ho pregunto per què he buscat _futurible_ al diccionari del IEC, al termcat i a la web de l'optimot i no hi ha cap entrada amb aquest mot en cap d'aquests tres recursos, però quan utilitzo el traductor del softcatalà si que em fa la traducció des del castellà i em retorna el mot "tal qual", és a dir: 
futurible (es) >> futurible (cat). 

Moltes gràcies a tots/es!


----------



## Tige

T'ha faltat el GREC: mira aquí


----------



## Heiwajin

Moltíssimes gràcies!

El tindré en compte d'ara endavant a l'hora de fer consultes!


----------



## chics

A més també existeix l'adjetiu _potencial_, amb aquest significat.


----------



## Cecilio

No tinc res en contra de la innovació en el terreny terminològic, però no puc eviar-ho: la paraula "futurible" em sona horrorosa, tant en castellà com en català.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> No tinc res en contra de la innovació en el terreny terminològic, però no puc eviar-ho: la paraula "futurible" em sona horrorosa, tant en castellà com en català.


 
Bones, Cecilio (sempre tan bel·ligerant/beligerant ...)

Segons l'entrada que ens ha proporcionat la Tige, els escolàstics ja la feien servir, aquesta paraula. A més, si ve a tomb, segons el context sí que pot ser una paraula pertinent. Com gairebé totes les paraules... My humble opinion.

Salutacions a València!


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Bones, Cecilio (sempre tan bel·ligerant/beligerant ...)
> 
> Segons l'entrada que ens ha proporcionat la Tige, els escolàstics ja la feien servir, aquesta paraula. A més, si ve a tomb, segons el context sí que pot ser una paraula pertinent. Com gairebé totes les paraules... My humble opinion.
> 
> Salutacions a València!



Sí, pot ser pertinent, o impertinent, però de totes maneres no m'agrada, sobretot en veu d'algun polític o similar. (Els escolàstics, on són? Jo no en conec cap).

I les meues paraules no eren en to bèlic, ni beligerant... Percert, quina sort que el meu nom no s'escriu "Cecil·li". O sí?

Salutacions al Poble Sec!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola!
Fixeu-vos que a l'entrada del GREC només hi surt la paraula com a nom i no com a adjectiu. És a dir, que no cobriria casos com 'el futurible president'.
Comparteixo la sensació del Cecilio; a mi també em sembla una paraula profundament desagradable, però no us sabria dir perquè...


----------



## Heiwajin

Ostres tu, veig que el tema desperta més interès del que m'esperava en un primer moment.

Avellana i Cecilio, si us serveix de consol al final *no* vaig utilitzar futurible (que tampoc m'acaba de sonar bé) i vaig acabar optant per "possible futur", que tampoc m'acaba de fer el pes, però què hi farem.



avellanainphilly said:


> Hola!
> Fixeu-vos que a l'entrada del GREC només hi surt la paraula com a nom i no com a adjectiu. És a dir, que no cobriria casos com 'el futurible president'.


 
Això explicaria que "_futurible tutor_" no ens sonés bé a cap dels tres.

Gràcies per totes les opinions donades!


Al final tot el maldecap no m'ha servit de res, el meu futur tutor m'ha fet notar que no em calia escriure cap instància a la universitat (que és on volia utilitzar l'expressió) perquè ja existia un formulari a omplir, preestablert per la universitat, on no hi posa ni futur, ni potencial, ni possible, ni futurible, simplement tutor "a seques".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Sí, pot ser pertinent, o impertinent, però de totes maneres no m'agrada, sobretot en veu d'algun polític o similar. (Els escolàstics, on són? Jo no en conec cap).


 


avellanainphilly said:


> Comparteixo la sensació del Cecilio; a mi també em sembla una paraula profundament desagradable, però no us sabria dir perquè...


 
Ai, ai, ai... Potser no em vaig explicar bé. Més que res vaig voler expressar que certes paraules, en el seu context natural, sí que tenen sentit. Si estàs escrivint una dissertació sobre filosofia del segle XVI, per exemple, _futurible_ és del tot pertinent. Només era això.


----------



## chics

Hola. Justament t'anava a dir el mateix, que quan parlem del tutor que tindrem, si blablabla, és ja el _tutor_, o _futur tutor_ com a molt. De la mateixa manera que diem "aquesta és una batalleta que explicaràs als teus néts", si els tens en el futur, sense afegir _futuribles_. 

En fi, ara jo també sé perquè em sonava malament el _futurible president_, etc. merci avellana.


----------

